
Appl Still Hasn’t Fixd Its MacBook Kyboad Problm - hprotagonist
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2019/03/27/strn-kyboard
======
vnchr
Actual article: [https://www.wsj.com/graphics/apple-still-hasnt-fixed-its-
mac...](https://www.wsj.com/graphics/apple-still-hasnt-fixed-its-macbook-
keyboard-problem/)

------
yingbo
I totally agree. I am still suffering the keyboard, and all I got from the
genius bar is: "blow it with compress air".

------
angrow
What current laptops have good keyboards?

~~~
xnyan
Alienware laptops have a luxurious key travel distance, unfortunately they are
also huge. Thinkpads, even the most basic have great keyboards (usually), see
also high-end HP. Xiaomi has some macbook pro clones that are very good as
well as some of their own designs.

If you want to try them out, I'd recommend a Microsoft store if you have one
around. Lots of high-end laptop keyboards are represented there.

